# [CLOSED] Chief stopped crafting the bonsai shelf...



## Arckaniel (May 14, 2020)

Will be back if he is still crafting later 
Letting in 3 people at a time  
Comment below your IGN and Island Name so I could send you the code
Chief is on the left side of my island
Please don't pick up any star fragments on the ground please, they are meant for display lol
Tips are appreciated but not required
Plus Saharah is here if you want to pay her a visit, nothing note worthy about what she sells tho imo...


----------



## Loubelle (May 14, 2020)

Could I come? o: Lillian from Thornhill c:


----------



## Eir (May 14, 2020)

Hi there! I would like to come to visit. Thank you so much! Tina from Koholint~


----------



## FriendsWithFauna (May 14, 2020)

May Audrey from Port Leo please come for a visit?


----------



## Saturniidae (May 14, 2020)

may i come over? sandrine terranire


----------



## Irescien (May 14, 2020)

Hello I would like to visit! I'm Aspen from Fernevia


----------



## Blueandsilver (May 14, 2020)

Me as well please! Sara from Pepa Isle


----------



## Candy83 (May 14, 2020)

May I come?

I am hosting.

But, I can end it in a few minutes—and then make it over there.


----------



## Arckaniel (May 14, 2020)

Sure will send you a code after the 3 people


----------



## Grimlyn (May 14, 2020)

Jake from kyoshi!


----------



## basilica (May 14, 2020)

would love to come! Angel from Heaven nwn


----------



## Arckaniel (May 14, 2020)

Locking thread because it's almost lunch time


----------

